# Don't forget your MONEY !



## Dalecamino (Dec 16, 2010)

I stopped into Walgreens to get some cash from the ATM there. Put my card and, PIN in the machine. I look down at the place where the cash is dispensed and there was a $20.00 there, before my money started coming out. I grabbed it up. After I got MY money and receipt, I noticed there were two receipts. I wanted to return the $20.00 along with the receipt to the rightful owner but, I didn't want to hand it to just anybody. So, I asked the girl in the Photo department if I could see the manager. So, she paged the manager. Manager is too busy, and calls the photo dept. on the phone and, asks what is needed? To shorten the story a little. I left my name and number with the $20.00 If no one claims it within 30 days, it's mine. 

How many believe the person will get the $20.00 back? And, how many think I will see it again? It doesn't really matter. I did the right thing. Although, in hind sight, I probably should have left my info and, hung onto the money myself. But, I'm SURE the good people at the store can be trusted.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 16, 2010)

Chuck, no matter what happens to the $20, you can look yourself in the mirror and sleep peacefully knowing you did the right thing...


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 16, 2010)

In my opinion it doesn't matter what happens to the 20.00, you did the right thing and can only hope that the store will also do the right thing. Good for you.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 16, 2010)

*Amazing that someone would forget*

I can't picture myself ever going to an ATM and forgetting to take my money....but if I did, I seriously doubt that I would ever even think to go back and ask if anyone had found it.  It was right for you to turn it in but probably futile...you should sleep good though.


----------



## JimB (Dec 16, 2010)

You did the right thing and i think you can trust them to do the right thing as well. I've worked in retail for 29 years and you wouldn't believe the things we find in our stores. Cell phones are very popular these days! We always make every effort to get things back to the owner, including cash.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 16, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Chuck,  you can look yourself in the mirror ...


 
Now Roy why would you wanna go punish Chuck like that for doing the right thing. :biggrin::biggrin:

Hey Chuck how is that sun tan coming along? :laugh:

All ribbing and kidding aside, that is just the kind of person Chuck is.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 16, 2010)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck, you can look yourself in the mirror ...
> ...


 Thanks for the kind words friends. :wink: And, M&L, I've had to wear long pants for 3 days now. It finally warmed up today and, got to put on my shorts.:biggrin: Uh, wish you were here :tongue:


----------



## Andrew Arndts (Dec 16, 2010)

Might not have been anyone's $20.  It could have stuck to what you withdrew.  There should have been a toll free number on that ATM.  They would have been able to contact the last person who used it from the info on that receipt.   Hope that the manager will be around when the ATM people come to refill it.  
I was in your shoes a good many years ago.  The manager of the gas station was not able to do anything and suggested that.  

At any rate, you did good.


----------



## phillywood (Dec 16, 2010)

Chuck you did good, but I wonder if the rightful owner never come back then would the store manager call you back? I ahve saved a teller's job one time when she made a mistake for $380.00, and I got acommendation letter form the bank later, but had i walked away and not said anything then poor teller would have been out of job.
But, let's hope in the spirit of the Holidays everyhting would turn out for the best.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 16, 2010)

Andrew Arndts said:


> Might not have been anyone's $20. It could have stuck to what you withdrew. There should have been a toll free number on that ATM. They would have been able to contact the last person who used it from the info on that receipt. Hope that the manager will be around when the ATM people come to refill it.
> I was in your shoes a good many years ago. The manager of the gas station was not able to do anything and suggested that.
> 
> At any rate, you did good.


 Thanks Andrew. I'm thinking that it will depend upon, IF and/or WHEN the person realizes they are short $20.00 and, trace their steps. Times are tough and, I just really hope they go back to the store.


----------



## tdjumr (Dec 16, 2010)

Chuck,

You did the right thing.  My wife found some money in a grocery store isle and turned it in.  Can't remember how much, but a decent sum.  Something someone would miss.  She turned it over to the service desk who took her name and number.  She did the right thing and we both figured we would never hear about it again figuring it would be claimed or an employee would have "lost it" and claimed it.  A month or two later she got a call from the person who lost it thanking her.  

You did the right thing, the rightful owners do claim it.

No for a funny story about lost money.  On a trip when my brother and I were young, my brother found an envelope of money in a ice machine at a gas station.  My mom and brother turned it over to the clerk.  Got to the destination and guess what.  My mom had lost the money she had for the trip.  So, the money my brother found in the ice machine was the money for the trip.  On the way home they stopped back by the station to claim the money.


----------



## Parson (Dec 16, 2010)

Um, that was my twenty bucks. Can you go get it and send it to me?


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 16, 2010)

tdjumr said:


> Chuck,
> 
> You did the right thing. My wife found some money in a grocery store isle and turned it in. Can't remember how much, but a decent sum. Something someone would miss. She turned it over to the service desk who took her name and number. She did the right thing and we both figured we would never hear about it again figuring it would be claimed or an employee would have "lost it" and claimed it. A month or two later she got a call from the person who lost it thanking her.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That's quite a story. It can happen to any of us.



Parson said:


> Um, that was my twenty bucks. Can you go get it and send it to me?


This is the post I've been expecting:biggrin: SURE! Go stand by your mail box. It should be there anytime now.:biggrin:


----------



## Parson (Dec 17, 2010)

Here's my "found money story"...

We were at a resort off the coast of Malaysia as a family and I was a missionary kid at the time and this was the mid 70's. My dad told me in no uncertain terms that I was not to spend any of my money on the slot machines.

Being a sharp young man, I followed the letter of the law to a tee and did not use my own money. I found a quarter on the ground and put it in the first slot machine calling my name in this empty bar room (it was mid morning and the place was desolate).

To my great surprise, I hit a large jackpot and received $40 in quarters. Scared the stink out of me when it starting kicking out coins and flashing and the bells went off.

At first I ran out and then realized that I was abandoning far more spending money than I had saved up for the vacation and I just had to go back and get it.

I loaded my pants pockets front and back, had one fist full as well, and the other was holding up my pants by a belt loop. With nowhere safe to hide or even spend this secret windfall, I kept the coins on me and the second my dad _heard_ me coming (well before he saw the bulging pockets!).

Well, to prove to me that they don't call them "one armed bandits" for nothing, we walked straight into the bar. He made me put every quarter back into that same machine until they were all gone. And then he made me waste another dollar of my own money as punishment.

The only gambling I do today is driving on Houston roads


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 17, 2010)

That's a funny story. I have no desire to drive on Houston roads. Already heard about them. Be careful!


----------



## rej19 (Dec 17, 2010)

Chuck, Here's my true ATM story. Several years ago when they used to dispense $5 and $10 bills not just $20 like they do now. I went to withdraw $20 or something like that. I got 4 $20 bills instead of just 1. I went into the bank and told the manager who instead of going to the machine from the inside of the bank he opened  and went out the window near his desk to get to the machine quicker. That is no joke, he went out the window. Apparently someone had put $20 bills in the $5 slot. It had been dispensing $20's instead of $5's all morning. I didn't even get a thankyou. I think they were to busy worried about who to point the finger at.  
By the way it's warm here now. We're back over 20 degrees today.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 17, 2010)

rej19 said:


> Chuck, Here's my true ATM story. Several years ago when they used to dispense $5 and $10 bills not just $20 like they do now. I went to withdraw $20 or something like that. I got 4 $20 bills instead of just 1. I went into the bank and told the manager who instead of going to the machine from the inside of the bank he opened and went out the window near his desk to get to the machine quicker. That is no joke, he went out the window. Apparently someone had put $20 bills in the $5 slot. It had been dispensing $20's instead of $5's all morning. I didn't even get a thankyou. I think they were to busy worried about who to point the finger at.
> By the way it's warm here now. We're back over 20 degrees today.


That's almost unbelievable. Strange things DO happen. BTW, if it's warm there, it's blazing hot here :tongue::biggrin: 74 today


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 17, 2010)

That is a great story. I am going to help you feel better about this. I have done this twice for $20 on the floor and a $100 I found outside a bank. and Yes the rightful owners of both got the money back and where grateful..... 
I love stories like this as I have been the one to loose my wallet onetime and it was returned with all money intact as well as a $20 myself here at work at a job site and it too was returned.  Congrats High Five


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 17, 2010)

Karin Voorhis said:


> That is a great story. I am going to help you feel better about this. I have done this twice for $20 on the floor and a $100 I found outside a bank. and Yes the rightful owners of both got the money back and where grateful.....
> I love stories like this as I have been the one to loose my wallet onetime and it was returned with all money intact as well as a $20 myself here at work at a job site and it too was returned. Congrats High Five


 Cool stories. Thanks Karin.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 17, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Chuck, no matter what happens to the $20, you can look yourself in the mirror and sleep peacefully knowing you did the right thing...




Agreed!!!!!   Some time ago, I stopped to "mug the Mac machine".  The machine is in a small vestibule before you get into the bank proper and it was late at night.

As I opened the door and walked up to the machine it was beeping.  I looked and it changed to "Please key in another transaction?"  The card was still in the machine!  I hit the cancel button, put the card in a deposit envelope and slid it under the door to the bank.


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 17, 2010)

Chuck,
You did the right thing.  As for me I never find anything.  How are you liking this brisk weather? I bet you thought you had seen the end of that stuff.  At least we don't have to shovel it, but I do look forward to the warm again.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 17, 2010)

cnirenberg said:


> Chuck,
> You did the right thing. As for me I never find anything. How are you liking this brisk weather? I bet you thought you had seen the end of that stuff. At least we don't have to shovel it, but I do look forward to the warm again.


 Thanks Cris. Well, at least when it's cold outside, I'm asleep:wink: It's still a whole lot warmer than where I came from AND, I love it :biggrin:


----------



## Two Hair (Dec 17, 2010)

Congrats on taking the correct action.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, you made the right call, especially if you were uncomfortable with keeping it. Odds are slim its owner will manage to track it down, I'd just eat the $20 loss and move on with life, but who knows?


----------



## Jgrden (Dec 17, 2010)

dalecamino said:


> That's a funny story. I have no desire to drive on Houston roads. Already heard about them. Be careful!


Just keep it a 80 and you are okay. We are regulated by: Sheriff, Highway Patrol, Constables, City Police and the Rangers. If one doesn't get you, the other will.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 17, 2010)

Two Hair said:


> Congrats on taking the correct action.


 


Drstrangefart said:


> Yeah, you made the right call, especially if you were uncomfortable with keeping it. Odds are slim its owner will manage to track it down, I'd just eat the $20 loss and move on with life, but who knows?


 


Jgrden said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > That's a funny story. I have no desire to drive on Houston roads. Already heard about them. Be careful!
> ...


 Thanks friends, for your comments.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 18, 2010)

A good dead never goes unpunished.  However, you did do the right thing.  As for Houston roads, I was sent to school there several years back.  To save money, my company flew me in to Hobby on Southworst.  I did not arrive until 10:45 and my rental car had already been given away to someone else.  The only thing left was a Continental. Ok, twist my arm, I'll take it.  How do I get out of here?  I missed my turn and ended up in what looked like the city dump.  Yes, people actually were living there.  Now, here I am, in a Continental, 11;30 at night, in the dump, with no dope or 'ladies of the night' and lost with no gun.  Not a good feeling.  I finally locate the interstate but the ramp says closed.  Not to fear, I learned to drive in Kentucky. Around the sign and up I go.  Now where am I going.  All the direction signs have been taken down and are in the ditch.  Needless to say, Houston is not my favorite town to drive in.  I'd rather drive in DC and it is horrible.
Charles


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Charles and, what a scary experience that must have been.


----------



## BobBurt (Dec 18, 2010)

Funny how you should mention that. We were talking the other night at work about a similar story that happened to my work partner. He also handed the money over to the manager. I would do the same, I don't want anything for free. You never know weather the manager pocketed it or not, but at least you can sleep at night knowing you did the RIGHT thing. Well done. Merry Christmas


----------



## Timbo (Dec 18, 2010)

You did the right thing Chuck.  Doesn't matter what happen to the $20 now.  Be proud of yourself.

I've never found money in an ATM, but I have twice found debit cards still in the slot.  I must have gotten there shortly after the previous person left because I believe the ATM will suck the card back in after a few minutes.  The first time was just outside of the bank, so I just turned the card into one of the employees.  The next time was in the mall.  I tried to insert my card and the ATM would not take it.  Then I noticed the screen message..."Do you wish to make another transaction?".  Apparently, someone had just withdrew cash, then walked away without ejecting their card.  Anyone could have withdrew whatever limit was left for that day.  I ejected the card, then called the bank number that was on the back of the card when I got home.  they told me to just destroy the card, which I did.  Almost forgot...there was one more time I found a card sticking out of the ATM.  I put it in my pocket while finishing up my transactions with the intention of turning it into the same bank again.  A frantic lady came up behind me asking if I saw a debit card.  After confirming her name I gave her the card.  

I can see why most ATM's are now equipped with a card swipper.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 18, 2010)

BobBurt said:


> Funny how you should mention that. We were talking the other night at work about a similar story that happened to my work partner. He also handed the money over to the manager. I would do the same, I don't want anything for free. You never know weather the manager pocketed it or not, but at least you can sleep at night knowing you did the RIGHT thing. Well done. Merry Christmas


Thanks Bob. Merry Christmas to you too. 



Timbo said:


> You did the right thing Chuck. Doesn't matter what happen to the $20 now. Be proud of yourself.
> 
> I've never found money in an ATM, but I have twice found debit cards still in the slot. I must have gotten there shortly after the previous person left because I believe the ATM will suck the card back in after a few minutes. The first time was just outside of the bank, so I just turned the card into one of the employees. The next time was in the mall. I tried to insert my card and the ATM would not take it. Then I noticed the screen message..."Do you wish to make another transaction?". Apparently, someone had just withdrew cash, then walked away without ejecting their card. Anyone could have withdrew whatever limit was left for that day. I ejected the card, then called the bank number that was on the back of the card when I got home. they told me to just destroy the card, which I did. Almost forgot...there was one more time I found a card sticking out of the ATM. I put it in my pocket while finishing up my transactions with the intention of turning it into the same bank again. A frantic lady came up behind me asking if I saw a debit card. After confirming her name I gave her the card.
> 
> I can see why most ATM's are now equipped with a card swipper.


 Thanks Timbo. Strange things do happen with these cards. I left Susannes card in a machine at her bank on a Friday evening. Went back on Saturday morning, only to be told she would have to wait until Monday afternoon when they opened the machine. She was NOT happy and, it was a long time before she asked me to use it again. I never wanted to do it to start with. :redface: Thanks for your comments.


----------



## phillywood (Dec 21, 2010)

ctubbs said:


> A good dead never goes unpunished. However, you did do the right thing. As for Houston roads, I was sent to school there several years back. To save money, my company flew me in to Hobby on Southworst. I did not arrive until 10:45 and my rental car had already been given away to someone else. The only thing left was a Continental. Ok, twist my arm, I'll take it. How do I get out of here? I missed my turn and ended up in what looked like the city dump. Yes, people actually were living there. Now, here I am, in a Continental, 11;30 at night, in the dump, with no dope or 'ladies of the night' and lost with no gun. Not a good feeling. I finally locate the interstate but the ramp says closed. Not to fear, I learned to drive in Kentucky. Around the sign and up I go. Now where am I going. All the direction signs have been taken down and are in the ditch. Needless to say, Houston is not my favorite town to drive in. I'd rather drive in DC and it is horrible.
> Charles


 
Charles you meant deed not dead (like in a dead horse) right? Now, where is this city dump, you probably ended up in east side of town or by the port? In Houston there are no ramps, you either jump on them or off them.
Are you sure you were in Houston, last time i left the darn thing was in 1987 and ever since it is still under the construction.


----------



## navycop (Jan 1, 2011)

What was the outcome of this???


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 1, 2011)

navycop said:


> What was the outcome of this???


 The store manager said they would hold it for 30 days to give the person a chance to claim the money. I have January 17th marked on my calender.:wink: I'll check with them on the 17th but, I don't expect it to be there. I could see the wheels turning in the photo clerks mind. She even got on her cell phone and, called someone to ask if they left any money in the machine. Which is OK but, I will be surprised if that twenty is still there. I will update this thread after the 17th.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 1, 2011)

Without reading all the entries, did you receive your $20.00 finders keepers reward??


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 1, 2011)

Jgrden said:


> Without reading all the entries, did you receive your $20.00 finders keepers reward??


 John, just read the post above this one.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 18, 2011)

navycop said:


> What was the outcome of this???


 Well, it's been at least 30 days and, I was by the Walgreens store and, had to stop in. So, while I was there I asked about the $20.00 The girl said it was in the office and, she would have to go check on it. She came back with the $20.00 and, said if I could prove I was me, I could have it. :biggrin: I got the $20.00 and, spent it at Walgreens :wink: Great people there!:biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 18, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> I got the $20.00 and, spent it at Walgreens :wink: Great people there!:biggrin:


 

Is Geritol that expensive now????:biggrin::biggrin:

What can I say...open mouth insert foot.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 18, 2011)

Chuck, I'm happy for you, you did a good and right thing, and were rewarded for it,   Wow man is that Karma or what???


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 18, 2011)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > I got the $20.00 and, spent it at Walgreens :wink: Great people there!:biggrin:
> ...


 :foot-in-mouth:mmmmmm....mmmm...mmm & mmmmmmmm


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 18, 2011)

bitshird said:


> Chuck, I'm happy for you, you did a good and right thing, and were rewarded for it, Wow man is that Karma or what???


 Thanks Ken. I believe you're right. :wink:


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 18, 2011)

You did right and that is all that really matters.


----------



## wjbowling (Jan 18, 2011)

Very good to have honest people!  Great job!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 18, 2011)

Rangertrek said:


> You did right and that is all that really matters.


 


wjbowling said:


> Very good to have honest people! Great job!


 
Both right. Honesty all around this time. Kind of restores faith doesn't it?


----------



## Fred (Jan 19, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > Without reading all the entries, did you receive your $20.00 finders keepers reward??
> ...


 
Dale ... Doesn't following your reply to John create an endless loop!

I had to hit "Ctrl-Alt-Del" to get myself back on track.

Great deeds of goodness to all of you honest folk! :biggrin:


----------

